# Amitriptilyne Immunity?



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, I've been on 2x25mg amitriptilyne at bedtime. It has worked really well for my D and it basically eliminated gas/bloating. However, after 3 months, the gas/bloating is as bad as ever. Should I increase the med? Is it common to increase the med? Does the body adjust over time (even a short time like 3 months). I hate the gas, please help.driz


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone...


----------



## humanistguy (Jul 30, 2003)

hi,I've been taking amitripilyne for over a year, 50 mgs and have recently bumped it up by 20 mgs because of severe gut pain, obviously IBS related. I have noticed no real difference in symptoms despite making the change in dosage about two weeks ago.. I'll probally decrease the dosage and return to original level. In the past, I've noticed that minute changes in dosage did have some SMALL effect on pain levels, but as far as effecting the overall symptomology during a full blown IBS episode- it is minimal at best.Good luck,Shannon


----------



## humanistguy (Jul 30, 2003)

also, a tolerance (immunity) will not develop to this class of drugs. When I develop severe gas and bloating I look to my girlfriend's cooking... ;-)


----------

